

Today just feels magical. - Sakes

"Today just feels magical. What a wonderful day."  said my fiancé as she walked out the door this afternoon to take our son to her Mother's house.<p>I am a weekend warrior, a wantrapenuer, a dreamer.  I am constantly tinkering with a new idea, or an old one.  Striving for the piece of mind that I have finished working the equivalent of a life time's worth of work. I'm 2-3 weeks away from my first beta launch.<p>When today began, I was discussing with my girl what we were going to do today.  Because she was concerned with me meeting my side project goals for the weekend, she thought it best that she give me a full weekend of free time.  I told her that I think we should do something fun today, even if it is just for a few hours. So we did.<p>This morning I went to a coffee shop and banged out code for about 3 hours. I came back and, my son (almost 2) and I, listened to Louie Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald, and Frank Sinatra while Maggie got ready for our weekend outing.  It was amazing to watch him fall into a trance listening to Louie sing La Vie En Rose.  Now we have video of him running around the apartment dancing to Louie, something that I will never forget.  We went to market street, shopped, had sushi, and my boy played in the water fountain with other kids from the neighborhood.<p>We came home, William took a nap while his mom and I made a couple jack n' cokes and watched an episode of Shark Tank, drinking and joking the entire time.<p>Some of the most valuable things in life can not be bought.  Don't miss out on them or let them slip away because you are distracted.  If I had taken up the offer to spend the totality of my weekend coding, these memories would never have happened.<p>If you are like me, striving for more than a paycheck and full belly, I hope you find some time this weekend to create memories that you will never forget, memories that can never be bought.<p>Good luck and best wishes of success to you and your ventures.  For me, its time to refill my drink and get back to grinding out the future that my family deserves.
======
dirkdeman
I know what you mean. A little while ago there was a thread about how many
milions you'd had to have in order to be "rich". I tried to explain that
richness does not equal money, but they didn't get me. It's the little things
in life that make you happy, and I feel very fortunate for knowing this at my
age (30's) instead of when I'm old. Thank you for your post, because it's one
of those little things that make my day!

------
Layke1123
Beautiful. People who think the world runs on money forget the people behind
it sometimes. The world runs on those few, and that is a problem when only the
few have it. Its not our job through violent revolution to bring about that
change in distribution, but to find ways to help people achieve for themselves
that level of equality. Bright future indeed!

------
generationYpoet
I just started to feel this way too. Things that were not making sense are
starting to make sense. It's a great time to be alive :)

------
imtu80
End of the day aren't we all doing it for the better future of our family?
Sometimes we forget why we are spending all the time in front of computer.
Money comes, goes and can come back again but the quality time with loved
which comes, goes and never come back again.

------
timmm
Sounds like a great day to me. Enjoy!

------
meatsock
> Striving for the piece of mind that I have finished working the equivalent
> of a life time's worth of work.

there's no equivalent to a life-time's worth of anything pre-humously

------
tallpapab
Et toi! Laissez les bon temps rouler!

------
jamesBB
Thanks for this.

